# NorthStar extendable box handle



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do any of you guys have a NorthStar extendable box handle? If so, is there a way to adjust it? You have to squeeze the handle almost all the way before it catches and it is catching less and less. To the point it doesn't much anymore. Any ideas?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It's purely adjustment. Have heard this before but mine's ok, so haven't had to play about with it yet.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't see any where to adjust. They are such a great handle. Won't lock very good, either.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I had one and it didn't take long and it was gummed up or something, it would stick all the time, in the brake position, so I had to pry it about every 3rd joint to get it loose! I threw it in the garbage. Found a Tapetech extendo (used, cheap) with the new premier style brake, which I love because you can run it backwards which saves wipe in time in those small closets.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got one and love it. However, 1 week after I bought it, it started to slip out of the notches whenever the brake was engaged. I sent it back to the manufacturer - they fixed it - and it's been fine since.

Talk to your supplier.

D'S


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Tim, 

Yes, there is an adjustment.

Look at the end of the shaft where the brake grip attaches.

You will notice a 5/16" bolt head in the end of the shaft through the white nylon bushing. 

Just tighten the head until you reach the desired tension.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

D's said:


> I've got one and love it. However, 1 week after I bought it, it started to slip out of the notches whenever the brake was engaged. I sent it back to the manufacturer - they fixed it - and it's been fine since.
> 
> Talk to your supplier.
> 
> D'S



D,

How much did they charge for repairs?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Found it, Muddauber. Thanks!! I'll have to send you the amount they charged D's.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've never had a problem with any of mine, sorry you are.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I paid nothing,
The manufacturer paid for it.

D'S


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I ve got 1 that needs repair after 5 years of constant use( brake is gone ) and bought another while waiting for parts to show up. Its a pain to take apart i ll tell you but I love that handle.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Say, Muddauber, you could have lied to me and told me some off the wall price and I might have paid... :thumbup: Thanks for telling me where the adjustment is. It works great again.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Say, Muddauber, you could have lied to me and told me some off the wall price and I might have paid... :thumbup: Thanks for telling me where the adjustment is. It works great again.



You're very welcome Tim.

Glad I help my friend !:thumbsup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I was given a Northstar Adjustar after finishing a job at a gold mine in the Russian Arctic Circle. I told them that after I left, nobody there would have a clue what those tools where even for so they should really just give them to me. My brother got one, my dad got the pump & boxes and the heads. anway...

The brake on my handle was really tight and probably to tight... a part of the mechanism completely snapped after about 8 months of use. I sent it in for repair and (West-Tech, BC) it's been about 1.5 years since. Performing well. The brake is a lot softer now. It was really touchy before. I wish I knew what they did for the $175 I spent. It is the best handle i've used.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Adjustar*

The Northstar Adjustar seems to be the best around and widely used in this area - Love it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

the older ones wont adjust ,but u can buy a kit for them ,guessing around $100.new ones have a bolt as stated buy muddueber ,hope no one charged you for turning a bolt.


----------

